# Polyurethane + Heat lamp = Good Idea?



## borisw37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just getting into woodworking and put one coat of Cabot Oil Based Polyurethane on my 1st project. After 16hrs it still feels a bit tacky.
Doing this in an unheated garage and temperatures outside have been getting low (Maryland). Is it ok to use heat lamps, or work lights to speed up the drying process. Keep them at a distance but enough to heat up the project. 
Will the light cause any issues, yellowing, orange peel?


Thank you,

Boris.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

it is ok to use just keep the heat lamp far away from the surface. any poly should be completely dry in 24 hrs time. if you put any heat close to the wood it will dull the shine close to the heat and not the rest. poly should be applied between 70 and 80 deg. and stay that temp through dry time. i like to use air movement to assist dry time. try putting a heater behind a fan ( fan on low ) 6 to 8 ft away from project. humidity will also cause slower dry time also. you may need to wait longer b4 sanding and applying additional coats


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

The internet is a good source for info if you know where to look. Almost all products these days have to have a MSDS sheet and a Product Info sheet. For Cabot Oil Polyurethane it is here. As to application temps it says this: 

"Restrictions:
ON FLOOR APPLICATIONS, DO NOT
USE OVER PRODUCTS THAT CONTAIN
STEARATES, SUCH AS SANDING
SEALERS. Do not apply when air or surface
temperature is below 50°F. Do not apply
over wet or damp surfaces. Do not thin or
add colorant to this product. Do not apply
this product adjacent to cement or stucco.
For interior surfaces only."


----------

